# Sump or Canister Filter?



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey guys

I am thinking of buying a larger tank this summer, 120 to 200 gal. I want to put Frontosa in there and I was wondering.....what do you guys suggest? Sump or multiple canister filters?

I have a Eheim 2215 now and I really like it. I like the idea of only cleaning it once every month or two. I also have the experience with using the canister filter.

I have been doing some research on sumps and I like the idea of hiding everything like heater and spray bars and things like that. Also water changes sound easier with sump systems. I know getting a sump systems is more work but I am willing to do all the plumbing and things like that.

Any suggestions, HELP?

Thanks


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm also planning on tackling the biggest tank i've dealt with (75 gallon. its got nothing on a 200!) I have researched a bunch on them and i found that a sump will have so much customization that it will definitely be a better filter. For example, you can make separate sections for different types of media so that you get the full effect of the BB (Wet/dry/k1/etc) or do a sump filter and a fluidized bed filter in another chamber or make a freshwater refugium. I plan on using a refuguim to suck up nitrates cause I dont think ill be able to host plants in the main display tank. THERE ARE SO MANY OPTIONS!


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Kimchi, I was checking out your aquascape/planted tank. Looks awesome. How long did it take to grow all those plants out? Looks full.

As for the SUMP/CANISTER question. I am also leaning towards a sump, the cost seems like a lot more but in the end I think it is worth the money. Read online that water changes would also be easier because they can be done from the sump instead of the top of the tank. I also like the idea of K1 media. DIY KING says it is the best so I am going with his word. Seems like he know LOTS about aquariums.

Now just have to find out everything about overflows, plumbing and I am sure there are other things to consider as well like $$$$$$. Wonder how hard it is to set up compared to canisters.

Does anyone know? Any other thoughts?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Well im making a sump out of a spare 33 gallon and running diy non drilled overflows. That may change if I get a drilled tank. So imo, all I have to pay for are baffles, media and plumbing. Id say a significant price advantage over canisters

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

You should post your DIY Sump in the DIY section on GTAA. Good luck.


----------

